
What's deadly dull and can save the world? (Hint: We can't stand it) - rthomas6
https://decorrespondent.nl/4328/Whats-deadly-dull-and-can-save-the-world-Hint-We-cant-stand-it/350483811744-eac159e1
======
sharemywin
They should borrow from block chain. Let 2 people agree to defend each others
land and let people sign one house at a time. The larger it gets the more
people with consensus. That should get it big enough until enough people can
contribute a small amount to register and a central registry can be created.

~~~
rthomas6
Really? That's your answer for people in Haiti with no electricity? Borrow
from the blockchain? They live on less than a dollar a day and have no access
to computers, let alone internet.

